# The Details Article on Feeders and FA's, The pic. Enjoy.



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they will have more pics on the actual magazine, but they only posted one online.
Best,
-J

http://men.style.com/details/features/landing?id=content_5548


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm, this is interesting. The choice of words used goes between positive, neutral and negative, kinda. I'll still buy the mag.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, this is a surprisingly evenhanded and non-exploitative article. Kudos, person who wrote the article!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks y'all.

( I didn't write the article, its just my fat ass on the pic)


I have to buy that book that they alluded to. Fascinating!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats! I am interested in that book as well...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 17, 2007)

Great article!! I love the neutrality of it.
Nice picture too!! MEOOWWWWWW :wubu:

Interesting line about it being so taboo it's hated and desired at the same time too.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the love Jon, I appreciate it.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Apr 17, 2007)

Jane, you look beautiful. Interesting article. So, what are your views?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

My views? 

I honestly don't care what people do within the confines of a relationship.
Live let live.
That pretty much sums it up for me.

:bow:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 17, 2007)

I was really surprised at how non-judgemental this article came across, not only toward fat people, but even on the feeding subject. However, I did want to ask about this comment: 



> Thats the biggest difference between the amateurs, who break out cans of novelty-shop whipped cream to spice up their sex life, and the serious feeders, whose eating eclipses every other activity*including sex, which becomes less and less frequent as one or both partners pass the 400-pound mark*, making traditional sex positions impractical. The obese body becomes a symbol for both feeder and gainer, Kulick notes in _Fat_, and each accrued pound becomes a reminder of a hot night of bingeing.


 
I had no idea there was an inverse relationship between sex and weight. Shit, somebody ought to have told me...all this time I've dated BBW's and SSBBW's, and I had no idea this was supposed to be "impractical!" 

Note: I'm not a feeder, so perhaps its true that you guys eventually refrain from sex as your partner gains, I've just never heard of that before. 

Note: Yes, very hot photo.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay thinks I'm hot.
:happy: 
:smitten: 
:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2007)

> Predictably, feederism has found a home where all kinks flourish: online, where sites like MySpace, DimensionsMagazine.com, and FantasyFeeder.com entertain enthusiasts who daydream about stuffing their lovers with crullers. In a seeming parody of the pro-anorexia thinspiration movement, gainers and feedees swap message-board tips on how to keep the pounds on. They celebrate the term super size, made notorious by Morgan Spurlocks 2004 fast-food exposé, Super Size Me, in abbreviations like SSBBW (Super-Sized Big Beautiful Woman) and SSBHM (Super-Sized Big Handsome Man).


Well, they sure got that last part wrong, didn't they?

Yikes. I hope their mention of this site doesn't bring a round of fat phobes here. :blink: 

Great pic, Ms. J.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, that tangent to Spurlock was a bit too much...

I would welcome a fat phobe the same way I would welcome people who are canvassing homes with religious literature:
"This is a fat home, and I do not accept literature that goes against my core beliefs. Thank you and good luck"

Thanks for the love Tina. :bow:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 17, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> Jane, you look beautiful.



Thanks for the love AppreSheAte.

:bow:


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Thanks y'all.
> 
> ( I didn't write the article, its just my fat ass on the pic)
> 
> ...



uh...it's not that you're not hot and all, but i'd like to see more of the cheesecake. 

it's not like you ate the whole thing!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 17, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jay thinks I'm hot.
> :happy:
> :smitten:
> :wubu:



And don't you forget it.


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I had no idea there was an inverse relationship between sex and weight. Shit, somebody ought to have told me...all this time I've dated BBW's and SSBBW's, and I had no idea this was supposed to be "impractical!"



Yeah, I didn't get that memo either. Hmm...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> ....
> 
> 
> I had no idea there was an inverse relationship between sex and weight. Shit, somebody ought to have told me...all this time I've dated BBW's and SSBBW's, and I had no idea this was supposed to be "impractical!"



I've had a hell of a lot more sex over 400lbs than under it... so they've got their "facts" a bit twisted. I love that 400lbs is the magic mark where the sex becomes impractical. To me, it's just another example of mainstream media/minds having very little tangible idea of what 400lbs really looks like. Understandable when you have half the world lying about their weight, saying they're 225 when they're 350. 

Anyway, complete tanget.

You look great, Ms. J... nice job. 

And yeah, the nod to Spurlock for the supersize?? Yeah, we haven't been using that forever and a day, we adopted it from him.... God, nice research there.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've had a hell of a lot more sex over 400lbs than under it... so they've got their "facts" a bit twisted. I love that 400lbs is the magic mark where the sex becomes impractical. To me, it's just another example of mainstream media/minds having very little tangible idea of what 400lbs really looks like. Understandable when you have half the world lying about their weight, saying they're 225 when they're 350.



Yeah, people seem to think 400 pounds is some magical weight where you become bedbound and unable to get it on.

Pretty sure this isn't the case.

:batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, people seem to think 400 pounds is some magical weight where you become bedbound and unable to get it on.
> 
> Pretty sure this isn't the case.
> 
> :batting:



Oh I've had people who hear my "weight" and ask me if I'm able to walk and drive!!!!! LOL Are you f-ing kidding me?? Can you please get your head out of your ass long enough to visit reality??

Tanx.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh I've had people who hear my "weight" and ask me if I'm able to walk and drive!!!!! LOL Are you f-ing kidding me?? Can you please get your head out of your ass long enough to visit reality??
> 
> Tanx.



I know...it astounds me. Even I had things mixed up until I realised I was in the 390-400 range, weight-wise. Granted, I didn't think 400 pound plus people were immobile, but yeah.

We should make an ad campaign.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh I've had people who hear my "weight" and ask me if I'm able to walk and drive!!!!! LOL Are you f-ing kidding me?? Can you please get your head out of your ass long enough to visit reality??
> 
> Tanx.



Wow. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid people can be. 

So, AnnMarie, can you, like, type on the computer and shit?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Wow. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid people can be.
> 
> So, AnnMarie, can you, like, type on the computer and shit?



you totally deserve reps for that, but I can't.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Wow. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid people can be.
> 
> So, AnnMarie, can you, like, type on the computer and shit?



Well, my fingers got so fat that they burst and fused together, but if I wiggle the nubs on the end enough, I can roll my enormous forearms around and hit the right keys. 

It just took me an hour and 15 mins to type that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> you totally deserve reps for that, but I can't.



Got her .


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, my fingers got so fat that they burst and fused together, but if I wiggle the nubs on the end enough, I can roll my enormous forearms around and hit the right keys.
> 
> It just took me an hour and 15 mins to type that.



I just snorted coffee up my nose from laughing. The sad thing is that if you said that someone, inevitably, would be all "dude, really?:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I just snorted coffee up my nose from laughing. The sad thing is that if you said that someone, inevitably, would be all "dude, really?:



The funny thing is that after I typed it... I thought "I bet I just gave someone a boner." Not that I know the someone, but you know there's got to be someone out there who dug it.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> The funny thing is that after I typed it... I thought "I bet I just gave someone a boner." Not that I know the someone, but you know there's got to be someone out there who dug it.



Even when you're off the clock, you're always workin' it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I'm glad you're here Waxwing. You remind me of SDL for some reason... Attractive thin women with wit and intelligence maybe?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Even when you're off the clock, you're always workin' it.



I like to give something back.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 17, 2007)

*love the picture..so gorgeous and sexy :wubu: 

can't wait to buy the rag and see it for myself...thanks 4 the link*


----------



## OggggO (Apr 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yikes. I hope their mention of this site doesn't bring a round of fat phobes here. :blink:



I'm more afraid of people going to Fantasy Feeder first and getting the wrong idea about the majority of the community.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well I'm glad you're here Waxwing. You remind me of SDL for some reason... Attractive thin women with wit and intelligence maybe?



You're putting me in some pretty amazing company! And you made me blush :blush:. Thank you!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the love Anne Marie, HD Angel.

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 18, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Wow. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid people can be.
> 
> So, AnnMarie, can you, like, type on the computer and shit?



She uses her typing stick. We all know chubby fingers can't type, they would break the keyboard. Sheesh!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 18, 2007)

I think I would make an adult film showing all 420lbs of me getting it on, and Live Blogging at the same time.

Just to prove that I could...


----------



## AppreSheAte (Apr 18, 2007)

just for the record


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 18, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> just for the record



Thanks AppreSheAte 
:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2007)

Janie, you are stunningly beautiful, as always! Gorgeous photo.

Jay, I was just coming on here to post that exact same quote (even had already copied it) and comment. I was like "EXCUSE ME?!" lol

How many other women here are over 400 and have had plenty of sex?


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 19, 2007)

Very interesting, and balanced article Ms. J! Great picture of you; that alone is worth purchasing the magazine to see more!

Stan


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the love BBMe and Stan

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## mango (Apr 19, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jay thinks I'm hot.
> :happy:
> :smitten:
> :wubu:




*Make that TWO Jay's!  

 *


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 19, 2007)

Mango! ((hugs)) Hey buddy!   

It will be our secret, and we won't tell Berna! :batting:  

Thanks for the love :bow:


----------



## biackrlng (Apr 20, 2007)

Ms J
Thanks for sharing a great article. And thanks for sharing your beauty with us FA's too ;-)

I had no idea that you were so Curvaceous


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 20, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I'm pretty sure they will have more pics on the actual magazine, but they only posted one online.
> Best,
> -J
> 
> http://men.style.com/details/features/landing?id=content_5548




i thought the article was fantastic. by far the best mainstream coverage of feeders and feedees extant. it brings up the health risks, the kinks, the difficulty of finding a partner, society's role in making taboo a turn-on. most importantly, it treats the concept like an alternative lifestyle rather than a petri dish under a microscope. contragulations on being part of it.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the love Dan, and biackrlng.
:bow: :bow: :bow: 

Oh, and biackrlng, I'm surprised that you are surprised that I am so "curvaceous"
Its not like you aren't part of my Myspace friends and not check out my pics.


----------



## biackrlng (Apr 20, 2007)

OK OK Gulity as charged , but I dont remember seeing your pics on myspace as being like that pic . I have not been to your myspace in a while but I am going there right now


----------



## butch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hope this doesn't post twice (as the first one disappeared into the ether):

I just saw the magazine yesterday, and I was mesmerized, you look amazing in the layout, Ms J! Big Kudos to you for the gorgeous, high profile pics.


----------



## loveembig (Apr 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Can you please get your head out of your ass long enough to visit reality??



I like that. More people should give it a try.

Regards
Loveembig


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the love Butch!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 23, 2007)

Interesting article, just two things I don't get.

1. The picture shown seems unconnected to the subject described.

2. When I click the "click here for more" link, there isn't more.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes there is. Click the "click here for more" link. On the next page is what you just read, plus a little more. Click the "next" link at the bottom for the next page. It's counterintuitive, but it's there. 

And, IMHO, a picture sexualizing a fat woman with food is DEFINITELY related to an article on feederism. Just saying.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 23, 2007)

The actual magazine has more pics..

:bow:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 2, 2007)

Update:
First thing this morning, my boss comes by my desk; and congratulates me on the photo spread in Details Magazine.

I was somewhat mortified, because I didn't expect him to see the article or even comment on it for that matter.

Said he really enjoyed the pics.

weird.funny. I think I need raise.


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2007)

maybe someone told him? it's certainly possible he saw it himself, but if not, it could be someone clued him in.

i went and bought it, actually. Not totally sure why b/c I don't read the mag and i'm trying to declutter my house, but a pal being in a mag...well now, you gotta represent!


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> i went and bought it, actually. Not totally sure why b/c I don't read the mag and i'm trying to declutter my house, but a pal being in a mag...well now, you gotta represent!



Seconded! I picked up a copy this afternoon -- realized that since I get a big employee discount at the bookstore, there was really no reason beyond clutter not to add a copy to my archives.

Let me just repeat what I said about the online version, namely that you look great, O obstreperous one! (How'd the _Details_ photographer approach you, anyways?)

I also like Mr. Rivera's quotation: "Society never did anything for me, so why should I try to be what society wants?" Truer words were never spoken, and not just about fetishland.


----------



## fatlane (May 6, 2007)

No, I think the 400-lb thing is pretty accurate...

Dude: K so how much do u waigh?
Lady: Um liek dont freak but 400
Dude: no wai how can we have teh sexxorz?
Lady: im on a diet
Dude: K so IM me wen ur at 399
Lady: K i will well have teh sexxorz all day wen im at 399
Dude: so how can u type so fast if ur 400
Lady: silly! we dont lose typeing until we hit 401 i still have fingers lollorz
Dude: u hear about annmarie?
Lady: yah so sad abt her being totally unable to wear clothes and watch tv after she hit 402
Dude: i hear she only has one appendage that her arms and legs all fused when she got to 403
Lady: yah thtas y i want 2 diet down to 399 coz its teh safezorz
Dude: ok well i need to promise 2 fly out to see u and then never have any more contact after tonite
Lady: ok see u "later"
Dude: yah bye


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 7, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Let me just repeat what I said about the online version, namely that you look great, O obstreperous one! (How'd the _Details_ photographer approach you, anyways?)



Well, I got a myspace message from the photography assistant, who found me through a recommendation from a former Dimmer, who was approached to comment on the article.
After I checked the photographer's background, the nature and tone of the piece and talked with EVERYONE involved that it would not be some awful sensationalist/exploitative article did I agree to the session.

Thanks for the props SlackerFA. :smitten:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 7, 2007)

fatlane said:


> No, I think the 400-lb thing is pretty accurate...
> 
> Dude: K so how much do u waigh?
> Lady: Um liek dont freak but 400
> ...



that IM convo was so 40 lbs ago.....


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (May 8, 2007)

I liked the pic better than the article. *lol* I need to find some undies that nice.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 8, 2007)

I bought the lingerie at the Avenue that morning of the shoot.  

I could only wish there was more sexy lingerie readily available:bow:


----------



## fatlane (May 8, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I bought the lingerie at the Avenue that morning of the shoot.
> 
> I could only wish there was more sexy lingerie readily available:bow:



You ain't the only one, lady!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 9, 2007)

I wish lingerie would survive longer than one or two nights of vigorous prancing.

that would be a blessing on my budget.


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2007)

you know what goes great with lingerie and vigorous prancing?

an indigo girls album.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 9, 2007)

Actually, I was thinking more in the lines of the great male singers of our time.
Frank Sinatra! Tony Bennett! Chet Baker! k.d lang !


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2007)

*snicker*


pants


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> you know what goes great with lingerie and vigorous prancing?
> 
> an indigo girls album.



haha haha haha ha. you'll break her will yet!


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2007)

that's my plan exactly, afg. I was convinced that when I mentioned this topic, I made everything below J's waist go totally numb.

heehee.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 9, 2007)

glacial......


----------

